# low testosterone - Does anyone have any idea



## ctapscott

Hello,

Does anyone have any idea on a ICD-9 for low testosterone? I am having a difficult time trying to find an ICD-9 for that and the physician hasn't given me a cause.

Thanks,

Crystal


----------



## Stefanie

I use the code 259.9 - Unspecified Endocrine Disoder, Hormone NOS.


----------



## bmanene

*Testosterone*

The correct code for low testosterone is 257.2; testicular hypogonadism. High testoterone codes to 257.0. Thanks


----------



## vj_tiwari

Gr8 ... I agree with "bmanene"

As per ICD 9 CM Index of diseases => Hypofunction => Testicular => 257.2 
Hypofunction => Ovary => 256.39


----------



## mitchellde

you cannot use a diagnosis code for an endocrine disorder or for any other diagnosis, you can only code for the symptom of an abnormal lab result.  The physician only stated the patient has low testosterone, end of story.  You are assigning diagnosis not yet physician rendered, and a coder cannot do that.


----------

